
Coronavirus: Norway wonders if it should have been more like Sweden - born_a_skeptic
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/05/30/coronavirus-norway-wonders-should-have-like-sweden/
======
znpy
It's probably better to act a bit too much than a too little. Human lives are
at risk.

~~~
redis_mlc
That's a common fallacy. Doing something is not better than nothing when you
don't know what you're doing.

~~~
znpy
Go tell that to Bolsonaro in Brasil.

------
supercheetah
The problem is you can never know if you over reacted.

